# Repeating Fsc



## mehak khan (Jan 28, 2013)

i got 755 marks in fsc and 554 marks in entery test..i skiped a year due to some problems..i want to get admission in mbbs (private college)..but everybody said me to repeat fsc and entry test...now i am finding repeating fsc very difficult..what should i do now? please help


----------



## Irzam Sarfraz (Oct 8, 2012)

If you have low marks in a particular subject(s) then you should just repeat 1 or 2 subjects instead of repeating all subjects, this will lessen the burden. Also, as even if you want to take admission to private colleges you will need to sit for Entry test again this year, so just start preparing for it.


----------

